# Does Anyone Know What This Is? A Pigeon Clock Movement Maybe?



## ownedandloved (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi there.

I found this weird looking clock movement at my local carboot sale, i purchased it out of pure curiosity really, does anyone know what it is please? I thought it being maybe a pigeon clock movement but im really not sure? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

looks like a toyota fuel pump to me

Pics help!!!


----------



## ownedandloved (Jul 3, 2013)

I know, i know lol, i stupidly forgot as i rushed the post due to needing to go out, heres the toyota fuel pump!!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Could be a time switch from the configuration - - mechanically wound looks like and with sliders for solar useage.

The sort of thing that would have turned on street lights or other lights that needed to follow the nights getting lighter and darker!

Try a google on "Sangamo Weston" with time switch also, you may well see something similar. Also try Jaeger Le Coultre along with time switches and see if anything comes up. It would have operated a relay that in turn would have switched the lights on and off, so it not complete if its that.

Just a distant memory and 2c worth

FROM BUDAPEST !


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a good slack handful of pigeon clocks and none of the movements look like that. The paper disc with it only seems accurate to a quarter hour, our feathered friend fanciers need much more accuracy. If I had to guess I'd say some sort of Night Watchman's clock (security guard in today's money), If that proves to be wrong how about an early tachograph but again it doesn't look like the one I have. Was there any other gubbins with it?

Just seen Mel's answer above and would certainly agree with his guesses but for the replaceable paper disc, if infact that's what it is.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Could be for logging driving time in commercial vehicles?

Mike


----------



## ownedandloved (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, some good answers. I did wonder myself whether it could belong to some sort of vehicle maybe for logging times. It is all mechanical with a platform escapement and it is ticking along well. It has a date window which i forgot to mention that goes with the small rotatable month disk that has to be altered manually by hand unless there are parts missing, im not sure. It is marked with Made in Britian and a little starburst type logo along with two arrows however they are not the military crows foot type.

Chris


----------



## ownedandloved (Jul 3, 2013)

Heres the starburst mark










And heres the arrow mark


----------



## ownedandloved (Jul 3, 2013)

Heres a better picture of the top disk


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Im in agreement with Mel and would say it is a 'solar timeswitch' for street lights, probably gas ones of old.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I think Mel should go to the top of the class.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=old+street+lighting+clocks&client=safari&hl=en-gb&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=wurvUY2ICMW3hAeyzoDwCw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAA&biw=1024&bih=644#biv=i%7C12%3Bd%7CI-qRDCY8xepQMM%3A


----------

